# Vincent 10 weeks and growing!



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Heehee I like taking photos of my little man!! Enjoy :3





































And finally a comparison of Vincent the day we got him and one taken today.... he's grown so much


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Great pics! He's adorable!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He's gooooorgeous! How old was he when you brought him home - you're right, he's grown so much! 

Turi x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

He is soooooo cute


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

He really is cute as a button! Lovely pictures... keep them coming!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> He's gooooorgeous! How old was he when you brought him home - you're right, he's grown so much!
> 
> Turi x


We got him when he was 7 weeks old


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are some more then because you all keep asking (well maybe because I wanna show him off!!! I am a proud mama <3)





































My big boy is growing up fast...!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He is so cute - how do you leave him alone?! 

I'm testing what I've learnt so far and am going to try and guess - is he from a working cocker?! 

Turi x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

His mum is a working cocker spaniel and dad a working poodle  So he is a bundle of ENERGY!

It's hard for me because I work full time - leave home at 8am and come home at 6pm (boyfriend works shifts so can be hom). Whenever I leave I can actually hear Vincent howling for me as I walk down the street ; ; heartbreaking! 

Weekends are mama time though


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yey, pleased that I guessed correctly - I can thank Jukee Doodles for their lessons on how to spot the differences between show origin and working origin 

Re howling - how do you leave?! I couldn't handle howling!!! Poor you!

Turi x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Yey, pleased that I guessed correctly - I can thank Jukee Doodles for their lessons on how to spot the differences between show origin and working origin
> 
> Re howling - how do you leave?! I couldn't handle howling!!! Poor you!
> 
> Turi x


It takes a lot to leave in the morning believe me! A lot of the time I treat myself to a really good coffee on the way into the office


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

So very cute! Don't you just love their big brown noses!!!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

He's soooo cute 

Kx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you 

Hoping to take some more this weekend... 12 weeks old on Sunday! How time flies


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey up Ruth, is Vincent growing up fast but still looking sooo cute? Ozzy is very lively and energetic, but he is able to go out now and loves his little walks. Ive noticed that you work full time and work throughout the day and was wondering what you do with Vincent while your out? I work shifts and currently keeping Oz in his crate but considering leaving him in the kitchen. I feel awful too when i leave him, its worse this week as im on nights all week.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

tracy weston said:


> Hey up Ruth, is Vincent growing up fast but still looking sooo cute? Ozzy is very lively and energetic, but he is able to go out now and loves his little walks. Ive noticed that you work full time and work throughout the day and was wondering what you do with Vincent while your out? I work shifts and currently keeping Oz in his crate but considering leaving him in the kitchen. I feel awful too when i leave him, its worse this week as im on nights all week.


I do work full time, but my boyfriend is part time working evenings and a weekend day so it is likely there is someone with him during the day. If we have to leave him alone we put him in his pen in the kitchen - although he has figured out how to escape! so a lot of the time we leave him in the kitchen 

We can't wait to give him his first walk this weekend - we're on holiday so he's with Sarah (the breeder  ) He gets SO full of energy so a good walk should help burn it up!

How is Ozzy? Get some photos up!


----------

